# Hello from Amsterdam



## DPC (Feb 16, 2008)

Dutch horse-forums got boring so here I am 

23 years old, owner of a 5 year old appaloosa gelding. Running my own on-line equestrian store. That's were the name DPC stands for 'De Paardenconcurrent' try and pronounce it, lol.

Dying to know more about horse riding the American way, cause watching Anky van Grunsven ain't that fun anymore


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! I own a 4 year old appaloosa mare, and my fiance owns an 8 (almost 9) year old appaloosa gelding.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Hellooo! It's nice to have you!

I have a 7 - 8yr. old Few Spot Appaloosa gelding at 16.1hh named Blu.


----------



## DPC (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you!










Found a pic from summer last year, time to take some new ones. As you can see he ain't a veggie! 
He's called Geronimo (I didn't name him, lol) he goes by the name Nemo.

I am sure he's nothing like the appaloosa's you have over there. He's 5.5 tall (1.70m) correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My mare, Vega is kinda on the smaller side. I think she's like 15.1 or 15.2. Vega's horsey neighbor is well over 16hh. I want to say 16.2 or something. But he makes Vega look like a pony when she stands next to him


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the Horse Forum! 

Aww he's adorable!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!!  you have a really pretty horse


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya  welcome to the forum. your horse is gorgeous


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello,
Nice to meet you at this forum. 
What a wonderful horse you have!

Perhaps we 're -6 months a year- even neighbours!
Have fun. 
Indeed me too, duth forums are a bit boring.
I find this forum open and the pictures often are astonishing!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

As I just woke up and came to work, I'll be the late comer to welcome you.

A very warm welcome to you in this wintry cold weather to this very warm forum. Hope you enjoy your stay.

Oh and if you feel like getting bored, there's plenty of things to do here. Like click on General area and join the gaming area, or if you are even more bored then you can click Horse Chat and join people there. There's plenty to do here...;-)

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi! Your horse looks so cute .

Have nice posting.


----------

